
7 Undeniable Reasons to Embrace DevOps - 51zero
http://www.51zero.com/blog/2016/3/14/ss
======
nasalgoat
Increased security? Really?

My experience is that developers understand very little about security, and
certainly a lot less than dedicated administrators.

DevOps continues to be the 3-in-1 printer of the tech world - it does a bunch
of things, but none of them better than a dedicated device.

~~~
austinshea
I'm unconvinced. You suspect that dedicated administrators who can't code
produce more secure environments than ones who can?

DevOps are dedicated administrators, it's just that they have a responsibility
to show their work in code, and have that code speak for itself.

Manually configuring stagnant machines isn't a real job anymore.

~~~
nasalgoat
What a narrow view - I assure you, there are thousands of companies around the
world paying real money to qualified admins to handle such equipment.

Not everything is a startup in SF, and not even every startup does DevOps.

